# Novel ways to start and grow plants video



## RadishRose (Mar 3, 2020)




----------



## RubyK (Mar 3, 2020)

What a neat video! I enjoyed watching it. Have you tried growing any of those seeds? I don't have enough sun now to try it, but will do so in the summer.

Thanks for posting it.


----------



## RadishRose (Mar 3, 2020)

RubyK said:


> What a neat video! I enjoyed watching it. Have you tried growing any of those seeds? I don't have enough sun now to try it, but will do so in the summer.
> 
> Thanks for posting it.


@RubyK , no I haven't. I used to  be a crazy plant-lady back when we had the house, but never got enough light after that. I only do a few few shady pots on the deck and one or two in the house.

Glad you liked the vid!
Happy growing!
☘


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Mar 3, 2020)

Wow! RadishRose,I was all over that video. I absolutely love the plant hanger idea. 
I've tried a couple already but I'm not going to bury the hubby's bananas to grow a plant. He'd have a fit. .


----------



## RadishRose (Mar 3, 2020)

Ruth n Jersey said:


> Wow! RadishRose,I was all over that video. I absolutely love the plant hanger idea.
> I've tried a couple already but I'm not going to bury the hubby's bananas to grow a plant. He'd have a fit. .


Ruth, I actually thought of you when I saw it. Glad you like it!


----------



## Catlady (Mar 3, 2020)

WOW, @RadishRose , what an amazing video, I'm bookmarking!  I can't do a lot of the stuff because I have cats, but plan on using my macrame skills to make a couple of planters to hang from the ceiling.  I want to grow some herbs.  And I love the green onion idea.  It gets awfully hot outside, so may work only in the spring and fall for the other ideas.  THANKS!


----------



## RadishRose (Mar 3, 2020)

Catlady said:


> WOW, @RadishRose , what an amazing video, I'm bookmarking!  I can't do a lot of the stuff because I have cats, but plan on using my macrame skills to make a couple of planters to hang from the ceiling.  I want to grow some herbs.  And I love the green onion idea.  It gets awfully hot outside, so may work only in the spring and fall for the other ideas.  THANKS!


You're welcome!


----------



## toffee (Mar 3, 2020)

loved the vid --- gonna try some of it for sure ….


----------



## applecruncher (Mar 3, 2020)

Great video!  Hair from brush has nutrients for plants. 
Never heard that...wow.


----------



## JustBonee (Mar 3, 2020)

Great ideas!   ... must give some of those a  try.


----------



## Catlady (Mar 3, 2020)

applecruncher said:


> Great video!  Hair from brush has nutrients for plants.
> Never heard that...wow.


And growing seeds in egg shells?  And the potato used as food for that plant.   Loved the green onion idea.  I won't bother growing avocado and other trees, too hot here.  Lavender, wow!  I truly enjoyed the video with out-of-the-box ideas.


----------

